# Recce visit



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi there after "lurking" for a short while this is my first post so please be gentle with me 

I first came to Cyprus (staying in the Paphos area) in June of 2009 with my (then) wife and celebrating my 60th birthday I was looking towards retirement and Cyprus became firmly established as a possible retirment venue.

Now divorced I'm even more convinced it's the place for me having re-visited again last October when I stayed in Latchi and toured around extensively on a hired moutain bike (I'm a keen cyclist so that will influence where I end up). Jeez that hill out of Polis up to Kathikas is a *bu***r on fat tyres. 

Anyway I've pretty much decided to make the move towards the end of this year and will be coming over in March for a couple of weeks probably staying in the Paphos area for a serious initial recce, I'll make at least one more trip ahead of my move. I plan (taking in the advice I've got from the forum) of renting in the first instance and will be looking for somewhere close to Paphos thats relatively quiet and not too "touristy" and I've already started learning Greek as if possible I'd like to get to know the local community and not just be another ex-pat

I had planned on staying in a hotel but it would probably make sense to go for a holiday rental and so can anyone recommend a particuar agent that caters for both holiday and longer term rental l've already got the website of a number of agencies specialising in longer term rentals most seem not to have much in the way of holiday lets. So can anyone help and of course any other assistance/suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Holiday villas in Paphos region, Cyprus - holiday rentals direct from owner is decent.


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

looks very promising thank you


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Colin try www.landntours.com very helpful lady, Andria.

Steve


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Once again many thanks. As I'd already surmised a very helpful forum which I'm sure I'll be seeking much more advice from ahead of my "move"


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Off topic I know but rather than raise a new thread I don't seem able to reply to a private message. It's probably me but can anyone help ?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

ColinB123 said:


> Off topic I know but rather than raise a new thread I don't seem able to reply to a private message. It's probably me but can anyone help ?


You need to have 5 posts on the forum before you can. Just reply to this and you should be good to go.


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

zin said:


> You need to have 5 posts on the forum before you can. Just reply to this and you should be good to go.



Thanks again must have been having a blonde (well OK grey) moment


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ColinB123 said:


> Thanks again must have been having a blonde (well OK grey) moment


I call them CRAFT moments. Cant Remember A Flippin Thing


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

CRAFT moment like it ~ very PC! LOL
Chris


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

well glad to know I'm not alone in my (well in my case) senior moments


----------

